# 3tb hdd for intel dh61ww motherboard?



## trs2099 (Sep 8, 2015)

hi,

I have i5 system with intel dh61ww motherboard i havent updated bios yet, i wanted to upgrade my 1 tb hdd to 3 tb hdd. Can i use 3 tb hdd with my system. I already use 120gb ssd as primary hdd for boot and want 3 tb hard disk for storage purposes purely .

please inform as early as possible as i want to buy within 2 days.

thanks


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2015)

First go through these two articles :
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2581408
*www.seagate.com/in/en/support/downloads/beyond-2tb/

Make sure you have the most recent bios version to get UEFI features which is needed for 3TB HDDs. If you run into any issue after bios update have a look here :
*communities.intel.com/thread/34282


----------



## trs2099 (Sep 9, 2015)

i wanted to use hdd as auxillary will i still need to update bios for it


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 9, 2015)

trs2099 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have i5 system with intel dh61ww motherboard i havent updated bios yet, i wanted to upgrade my 1 tb hdd to 3 tb hdd. Can i use 3 tb hdd with my system. I already use 120gb ssd as primary hdd for boot and want 3 tb hard disk for storage purposes purely .
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=80840]trs2099[/MENTION] ,

I agree with [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] . If you are planning for high storage like up to 3TB, you have to set the BIOS to UEFI and the drive in GPT format. Normally, the MBR format supports up to 2.2 TB so your MOBO is fine for that. If you need a 3TB, so I advise to update the BIOS.

For more information regarding the file systems, Please refer the link below:

*www.digit.in/forum/storage/19...nal-hdd-3.html

Good luck


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

trs2099 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have i5 system with intel dh61ww motherboard i havent updated bios yet, i wanted to upgrade my 1 tb hdd to 3 tb hdd. Can i use 3 tb hdd with my system. I already use 120gb ssd as primary hdd for boot and want 3 tb hard disk for storage purposes purely .
> 
> ...



Update your Bios with the latest Bios Version "0120" from *downloadcenter.intel.com/product/54876/Intel-Desktop-Board-DH61WW


----------

